# Black Friday



## Cryozombie (Nov 22, 2005)

Planning your Holiday Doorbuster Shopping on Friday?

http://www.bfads.net/

Enjoy.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 22, 2005)

Ya beat me to it John 

I have never heard of Black Friday til a few years ago, when Chronuss mentioned it.. *I must live in a cave~!*    Anyhoo.. here's a site that has text of big name stores and what kind of bargains they'll have.

http://www.cheapstingybargains.com/bflist.html

Not that I have any $$ to spend but there's some good deals


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2005)

I am on duty on Black Friday..Hopefully I don't have to go anywhere near a shopping plaza..


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be sleeping until 2PM. If we go out to a store it'll just be a bookstore.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll venture out at 4am Friday to K-Mart or Walmart and be ultra-early to the other places if I go out at all.  The monsters that walk on two legs will be out that day.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2005)

Man oh man did I luck out..I am assigned to dispatch that day..So no worries..Happy Black Friday to all the brave souls who venture out..


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 24, 2005)

The Satelite TV guy is supposed to come Friday so I won't be going anywhere myself.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2005)

Glad I work this friday I do not enjoy the crazyness of shopping with masses of humanity pushing and shoveing each other


----------



## Gemini (Nov 24, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'll venture out at 4am Friday to K-Mart or Walmart and be ultra-early to the other places if I go out at all. The monsters that walk on two legs will be out that day.


That's what I do. If I have to go out, I'll be there and back before most people even wake up. I'll spend the rest of the day working from home. I have no tolerance for crowds.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 24, 2005)

We have to assign officers to the local WalMart to prevent violence...as sad as that is.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> We have to assign officers to the local WalMart to prevent violence...as sad as that is.


 
They had to do that up here yesterday because the new X-Box system had arrived at a local store and they only had 12 and there were about 30 people in line...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2005)

I know which Walmart Tom's refering to. I refuse to shop there, the majority of the staff and the clientel are too neanderthal like for my tastes. I was there once when there was a stabbing at the bus stop next to it. 

I refuse to shop after Nov 20th. I do food shopping, when needed (usually stock up in early Nov to get me through to Feb) and minimize other trips. Theres a 24hr super Walmart 25 min from me that I'll be hitting at 2AM when I need stuff this season.  Too many crazys out there.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

There was a story in our paper about violence at Wal-Mart because of the Xbox. We can blame it on Wal-Mart _and_ Microsoft!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll be at work, unfortunately.  Should be a short day, tho.  gotta get out of downtown San Francisco as fast as I can.  drives me nuts...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, since the only Doorbuster Item I wanted I found online for just a few dollars more... I wont be going out tomorrow morning either.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 24, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I know which Walmart Tom's refering to. I refuse to shop there, the majority of the staff and the clientel are too neanderthal like for my tastes. I was there once when there was a stabbing at the bus stop next to it.
> 
> I refuse to shop after Nov 20th. I do food shopping, when needed (usually stock up in early Nov to get me through to Feb) and minimize other trips. Theres a 24hr super Walmart 25 min from me that I'll be hitting at 2AM when I need stuff this season. Too many crazys out there.



I used to work a uniformed off-duty security detail there. The money they paid was great but I think I got into more fights and foot chases working there than I did on the street.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 24, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> They had to do that up here yesterday because the new X-Box system had arrived at a local store and they only had 12 and there were about 30 people in line...



Same. Same.

3 major stores with lines out the doors and each only had 12-15 machines.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

My wife has volunteered to get up early tomorrow (er, today) to try to get computers for our kids for Christmas. There are some good deals that were advertised in Thursday's paper.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> That's what I do. If I have to go out, I'll be there and back before most people even wake up. I'll spend the rest of the day working from home. I have no tolerance for crowds.


 
Ne neither! I hate stores this time of the year.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, here I sit, unwilling to venture out after all.  It's pouring rain, all the idiots who are new to our area are out there driving like maniacs and navigating the stores no better.

Besides, I am cooking for our 2nd Thanksgiving dinner today and must clean and train tonight.

And it's cold. And ... I don't wanna shop with all the other two-legged monsters.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 25, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I know which Walmart Tom's refering to. I refuse to shop there, the majority of the staff and the clientel are too neanderthal like for my tastes. I was there once when there was a stabbing at the bus stop next to it.
> 
> I refuse to shop after Nov 20th. I do food shopping, when needed (usually stock up in early Nov to get me through to Feb) and minimize other trips. Theres a 24hr super Walmart 25 min from me that I'll be hitting at 2AM when I need stuff this season.  Too many crazys out there.


I lived on the East Coast for a few months in 98. There is just a general hostility you don't see out here in the west. For instance, I noticed that couples made no bones about screaming at eachother in the grocery store. Out here that is just not done; maybe in LA but not here.
Sean


----------



## dubljay (Nov 25, 2005)

Thankfully I was spared the horror of having to work black friday.  I work at Best Buy and they neglected to schedule me, and I wasn't about to say anything.  They planned on starting to sell stuff in the line around the store at 3 am.  Thankfully I'm not in that mess.  I am tempted to drive past to point and laugh because its been raining since 12 last night.   HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

artyon:

(dont mind me I just hate my job)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

My wife got to the store at opening at 5AM (a Best Buy, I think!)...to find a line around the block. Some people had slept out since 10PM the night before! She tried a second store that opened at 6AM, with similar luck, and came home empty-handed.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 25, 2005)

See arinsador that proves the point I tried to make with some customers earlier this week.  The were going to come back on friday because they knew there would be a huge sale, they wouldnt listen to me when i told them the line would be distrubingly long.  Their option was pay a little bit more now with no line... or come back and face a mob.

The best buy I work at is slated to make over 800,000 dollars today alone. 60% of which is expected by noon.

Anyway I'm very sorry to hear about your wive's experience, something like that can really leave you frustrated.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My wife got to the store at opening at 5AM (a Best Buy, I think!)...to find a line around the block. Some people had slept out since 10PM the night before! She tried a second store that opened at 6AM, with similar luck, and came home empty-handed.


Your wife had the right idea. It's a shame it didn't work for her. It just never ceases to amaze me. Maybe I've just gotten too old, but I can't comprehend wanting something that bad that I'm going to stand in line from the night before.

My wife usually finishes her Christmas shopping by early November. Every year we just (thankfully and with not a little amusement) watch this from the sidelines. If it's a super duper must have never before experienced new item, we'll get it just after Christmas when everything is returned and discounted. Did I mention I REALLY hate crowds?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks *dubljay*! It was her first time ever getting up early to shop on Black Friday, and she is definitely discouraged.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm shopping online.  Everyone on my list is getting a Gmail account.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Your wife had the right idea. It's a shame it didn't work for her. It just never ceases to amaze me. Maybe I've just gotten too old, but I can't comprehend wanting something that bad that I'm going to stand in line from the night before.



These were some exceptional deals, but yeah...I've always thought the same, even with concerts.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 25, 2005)

Black Friday.  What a way to start the Christmas season.  Of course that it isn't really the start anymore since I saw decorations up after Halloween.   

I can't stand the grasping greedy avarice of this day so I just avoid going out...spend time with my family instead.  My daughter and I played ninja in our house dojo.    :ninja: :ninja: 

upnorthkyosa

ps - I always wonder, since I don't have any credit cards, just how much of the "black" on black friday is due to credit.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2005)

I listened to family members yesterday going on about how early they were going to get up for this store or that.. good grief.. I just don't get it..
I know you can get some great deals out there.. but  it's sure not my cuppa tea..


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2005)

I used to work retail and Black Friday was the worst damn day I ever worked in my life.  I friggin' hated it, man.  Then I tried to shop on my break - what a joke.

I'll go to bed early and get up at 2am to shop at K-Mart, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I used to work a uniformed off-duty security detail there. The money they paid was great but I think I got into more fights and foot chases working there than I did on the street.


 
I hear ya..I still work a shopping center that only hires coppers..I make more arrests than when on duty, and it's usually AOW arrests..I will never understand people..If I had a warrant on me the LAST thing I'd do is start a ruckus at a store and then give the responding cops a ration of s***..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2005)

Um, cuz they are stupid?


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Um, cuz they are stupid?


 
You are correct Sir...


----------



## Tgace (Nov 26, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> I hear ya..I still work a shopping center that only hires coppers..I make more arrests than when on duty, and it's usually AOW arrests..I will never understand people..If I had a warrant on me the LAST thing I'd do is start a ruckus at a store and then give the responding cops a ration of s***..


 
People dont like to hear it but Im sure you understand...many times (not ALL...but many) you can get an accurate "read" on people from the first impression.

I also always noticed that many times a person who blatantly does something "just because they want to"; like blatantly blowing a red light, to cutting in line, to just being rude *** ***** always seem to have had many more contacts with the police than others. But somehow its always us "hassling" them. Like we just pick out random people to screw with.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I also always noticed that many times a person who blatantly does something "just because they want to"; like blatantly blowing a red light, to cutting in line, to just being rude *** ***** always seem to have had many more contacts with the police than others. But somehow its always us "hassling" them. Like we just pick out random people to screw with.


 
Gospel truth there..


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> AOW arrests



What's AOW? Do you mean they're wanted for something else and there's a warrant out for their arrest already?


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> What's AOW? Do you mean they're wanted for something else and there's a warrant out for their arrest already?


 
Yes, AOW is an Arrest On Warrant..


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 26, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'm shopping online.


It's internet shopping or nothing at all 

Screw the parking, Screw the lines, and Screw the crowds


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, but then it's too tempting to order stuff for yourself at the same time!


----------



## dubljay (Nov 26, 2005)

wait your supposed to buy stuff for other people...?   :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> People dont like to hear it but Im sure you understand...many times (not ALL...but many) you can get an accurate "read" on people from the first impression.
> 
> I also always noticed that many times a person who blatantly does something "just because they want to"; like blatantly blowing a red light, to cutting in line, to just being rude *** ***** always seem to have had many more contacts with the police than others. But somehow its always us "hassling" them. Like we just pick out random people to screw with.


I'm of the opinion that people who are regularly "hassled" have a history of being arrogant, antagonistic, rude, disrespectful or simply just bullies. Why they seem to come out more at the holidays I'll never fully understand.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, I lied, I ventured out on black friday.

To the hardware store for window Insulation.



Oddly enough, there was no line.


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 26, 2005)

i was out side target at 445 AM for one item then onto sears and kmart then walgreens with my mom and grandma. Scary but fun


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I went out to two bookstores. But my wife was shopping at 5AM, as I mentioned--to no avail! The bookstores were not too crowded.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2005)

Who reads nowadays?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

It's a lost art...a _secret_ art.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Who reads nowadays?



Losers like us.  if we were DECENT people, we'd be parked in front of the TV 24/7...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 28, 2005)

I stayed in - no crowds, no traffic jams.  

But my mother's stupid yappy Pomeranian kept me awake most of Thursday night :erg: so I spent most of Friday catching up on z's...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

Black Friday is over! Say Hello to Cyber Monday:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/apfinance/20051128/ap_fi/cyber_monday

*Cyber Monday Marks Online Shopping Season *



> While the Thanksgiving weekend marked the official start of the holiday shopping season for stores on land, Monday kicks off the season for online retailers. So far, early signs bode well for the rest of the season.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 8, 2005)

I used to work at walmart and let me tell you anybody that goes shopping on black friday is very brave! You would not imange what some people willl do to get what they want!


----------



## Drac (Dec 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Losers like us. if we were DECENT people, we'd be parked in front of the TV 24/7...


 
I'm a loser too.....


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> I'm a loser too.....


:wavey:


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2006)

I was going to start a new thread about Black Friday then I remembered this one from last year..I'll be sitting on my sitting on my butt in radio dispatch again, same as last year..So I am wondering if any of you brave souls are actually going to venture out tomorrow for shopping????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm working retail this year, so, no choice.  If I wasn't, I wouldn't set foot in a store until Jan 2nd. It's already gotten crazy.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably not; most of my shopping is done, and the rest isn't dependent on sales of that type - the only thing I haven't bought is for my mother; she wants (of all things) a digital bathroom scale.  Since I have a 20% off coupon from Bed, Bath & Beyond, I'll go get it there some weeknight when it's calmed down a little.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd rather stab myself in the foot.


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2006)

One of my part time gigs is at a shopping center doing mobile patrols..Unless dispatched to respond to a store for a problem I will avoid entering ANY store..


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

I've dusted this old thread off to see if anyone is going to venture out shopping this year on *BLACK FRIDAY*..Some stores are opening at 4 AM...


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I've dusted this old thread off to see if anyone is going to venture out shopping this year on *BLACK FRIDAY*..Some stores are opening at 4 AM...



Yup.  Its about the only time of year when I purposefully deal with crows.  My mom and I are going out shopping together.  For what?  I'm not sure yet  

I went out with my nephew and his gf the last couple years and had a great time.  But now (*sniffing bittersweetly*) he's a college boy with his own life. 

I told my boss I'd provide first shift coverage as long as I can telecommute, so mom and I are heading out then I'm going back to her place to get online and eat leftovers.  It's going to be a surreal day, but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm still off on injury so I ain't going anywhere..We've got 98% of our shopping done so we can stay home...Anything left is just small stuff..I picked up a small diamond necklace for her and a video that she has been searching for so *MY *shopping is done....


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I'm still off on injury so I ain't going anywhere..We've got 98% of our shopping done so we can stay home...Anything left is just small stuff..I picked up a small diamond necklace for her and a video that she has been searching for so *MY *shopping is done....



Excellent!  Well...not excellent that you are still injured Drac but excellent that you have your shopping all done.  Sounds like you did a fine job too!  

I still have to pack my bags...my flight leaves at 6AM Turkey Day Morning.  Ugh!  Unfair hours for someone that works nights.


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

5 days after Black Friday we leave for Las ( Sin City) Vegas...


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

So what's the HOT item this year???..Last year it was the X-boxes..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> So what's the HOT item this year???..Last year it was the X-boxes..


 
Well for us we are buying the boys a pool table and a flat pnel 46 inch. TV with Bar stools and a table for there game room. Us we just get each other, that is always enough for me.


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

Rox always asks what I want for Christmas and I always tell here NOTHING..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Rox always asks what I want for Christmas and I always tell here NOTHING..


 
I'm with you on this.


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I'm with you on this.


 
The THINGS I really want I'll buy myself..I'm saving for one of those new Combat Hapkido gi's from Tiger Claw.. They are AWESOME..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> The THINGS I really want I'll buy myself..I'm saving for one of those new Combat Hapkido gi's from Tiger Claw.. They are AWESOME..


 

Yes I saw them and they look very cool, what size do you wear. You know I have an account with them and get discount or wholesale pricing. If you would like when ordering let me know and I will grop ship to you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I've dusted this old thread off to see if anyone is going to venture out shopping this year on *BLACK FRIDAY*..Some stores are opening at 4 AM...




No. 

I barricade myself in and do not go out until the afternoon time frame and avoid the store areas of town. 

It is honestly much safer this way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> 5 days after Black Friday we leave for Las ( Sin City) Vegas...




I like Sin City good movie and comic.   

I like Las Vegas as well, but I really did not have a good time at the Luxor, rude employees and a floor manager putting his hand in my face and telling me it was no this problem. He then walked away into a locked door area.  (* Note: He did not have money, nor was he armed escort with anyone with money, and at best he was a cleaning manager *) I supposedly got updated, but my anger while checking in and explaing my issues with their staff, got me an escort most of the time from security while in the hotel. The good things was it was work and we were just on our way through to Death Valley.


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2007)

Did Black Friday start early?  I went to a nearby Dunkin Donuts (which happens to be in front of a shopping mall) and it took me forever to get there and back.  Traffic around the mall was insane!


----------



## Senjojutsu (Nov 21, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Did Black Friday start early? I went to a nearby Dunkin Donuts (which happens to be in front of a shopping mall) and it took me forever to get there and back. Traffic around the mall was insane!


I cannot speak for your experience Carol, but I remember last year CompUSA stores were pushing the envelope and trying to open their stores on Thursday (Thanksgiving) night at 09:00 PM.

Some Massachusetts local police chiefs were saying &#8220;nyet&#8221; &#8211; but it is only a matter of time before these last two major holiday pillars remaining - Thanksgiving and Christmas Day - fall prey to the greedy retail mentality. Maybe in a generation there will be no public holidays left in the entire dreaded private sector. "We need to compete globally" the Ebenezer Scrooges of 21st century Corporate America will be saying to our children. 

I sound like an old geezer here, but about ten years ago I noticed a distinct change with Black Friday dawn door busters. Back then it was just us proud few, the insomniacs, we people with no lives. 


But now all the two-legged swamp creatures have joined our pre-dawn party. It just isn&#8217;t fun no more &#8211; plus there is online shopping.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a family function in the evening.  Other than that, I'm staying home and turning off the phone on Friday.


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2007)

Senjojutsu said:


> I cannot speak for your experience Carol, but I remember last year CompUSA stores were pushing the envelope and trying to open their stores on Thursday (Thanksgiving) night at 09:00 PM.
> 
> Some Massachusetts local police chiefs were saying nyet  but it is only a matter of time before these last two major holiday pillars remaining - Thanksgiving and Christmas Day - fall prey to the greedy retail mentality. Maybe in a generation there will be no public holidays left in the entire dreaded private sector. "We need to compete globally" the Ebenezer Scrooges of 21st century Corporate America will be saying to our children.
> 
> ...



If you're an old geezer, then that makes two of us.


----------



## grydth (Nov 21, 2007)

I would not plunge into the rabid cattle herd on the aptly titled Black Friday if all the cashiers were strippers handing out free prime rib on plates made of $100 bills...... there is nothing that would make me want to be a part of that insanity.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

I avoid Black Friday sales like the Plague that they are... I used to shop on the Monday after (when many of the sales were still on) but we no longer get that day off.

Some of the stores in Denver are opening at 4:00 am - and I know people who intend to be there when they open... and I hope none of them get frostbite; the predicted low Thursday into Friday is in the single digits.


----------



## crushing (Nov 22, 2007)

grydth said:


> I would not plunge into the rabid cattle herd on the aptly titled Black Friday if all the cashiers were strippers handing out free prime rib on plates made of $100 bills...... there is nothing that would make me want to be a part of that insanity.


 
If you do hear of such a Black Friday promotion, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2007)

crushing said:


> If you do hear of such a Black Friday promotion, please PM me. Thanks!


 
Ditto..Prolly only happen in Vegas...LOL...


----------



## Senjojutsu (Nov 23, 2007)

grydth said:


> I would not plunge into the rabid cattle herd on the aptly titled Black Friday if all the cashiers were strippers handing out free prime rib on plates made of $100 bills...... there is nothing that would make me want to be a part of that insanity.


Strippers handing money to me! Is that what college professors and policy wonks refer to as a _paradigm shift_?


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2007)

Senjojutsu said:


> Strippers handing money to me! Is that what college professors and policy wonks refer to as a _paradigm shift_?


 

Yep...


----------



## Kreth (Nov 23, 2007)

grydth said:


> I would not plunge into the rabid cattle herd on the aptly titled Black Friday if all the cashiers were strippers handing out free prime rib on plates made of $100 bills...... there is nothing that would make me want to be a part of that insanity.


Since we're both in Upstate NY, I will volunteer to brave the stripper frenzy for you. Just PM me your shopping list, remit payment for your items to my Paypal account, and don't forget to throw in a bit extra for tips for the ladies... :lol


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Since we're both in Upstate NY, I will volunteer to brave the stripper frenzy for you. Just PM me your shopping list, remit payment for your items to my Paypal account, and don't forget to throw in a bit extra for tips for the ladies... :lol


 
You should be nominated for Sainthood for such an unselfish act..


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2008)

I have resurrected this thread as Black Friday will soon be upon us...I have gotten lucky that last 3 years concerning this date..2 years ago I was assigned to the dispatch center so I didn't have to deal with the masses..Last year I was out with a knee injury and this year with a back injury....So I was wondering if anyone here is going to brave the cold and the crowds to pick up some deals????


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 19, 2008)

ME!!

A couple of years ago you couldn't find me within 5 miles of a shopping mall or store of any kind for the entire weekend.  But last year .... 

Last year I got amazing gifts for my whole family - practical, useable gifts plus a couple of flat-out-fun electronics - for a total UNDER $400.00  I have watched sales and clearances all year long since and I have not once found a single deal to rival the ones I got that day.

I'm looking to spend even less this year ... and I'm getting up at 2 am to do it.  Gets me out of the kitchen sooner and absolves me of cleanup dooty.

As an aside, the most amazing deal-getters I saw last year was a group of well-organized adults who were shopping for everything.  I spoke to one who said this is the time of year they buy everything - linens, tableware, cookware, small and large appliances, tools, electronics, clothing ... all basic needs as well as gifts.  Each adult had two cell phones and a bluetooth in each ear, were accompanied by a friend/family member and corralled two baskets (where I was).  Fascinating ... and, I think, overkill.  Admirable, nonetheless, in its execution.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2008)

I have never shopped on Black Friday in my life. Maybe I'll give it a try this year.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 20, 2008)

Staying home and avoiding the long lines


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2008)

My wife told me that she is venturing out on Black Friday..Leaving the house at 4 AM...


----------



## Kreth (Nov 20, 2008)

My wife will be going out. I lose my patience quickly in crowds, and then people get broken... :lol:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 20, 2008)

you thinking shopping on BF is bad try working. I worked at EB games the years the GTA 3 came out and it came out on BF, it did more $$$ sales in one day than the #1 selling album off the year did (which i think was Backstreet Boys)

B


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2008)

Kreth said:


> My wife will be going out. I lose my patience quickly in crowds, and then people get broken... :lol:


 
And my wife thought that I was the only one like that...I am vindicated...Thanks...


----------



## crushing (Nov 20, 2008)

grydth said:


> I would not plunge into the rabid cattle herd on the aptly titled Black Friday if all the cashiers were strippers handing out free prime rib on plates made of $100 bills...... there is nothing that would make me want to be a part of that insanity.


 
Same as last year, if you do hear of such a Black Friday promotion, please PM me. Thanks (again)!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 20, 2008)

crushing said:


> Same as last year, if you do hear of such a Black Friday promotion, please PM me. Thanks (again)!


um...ditto

B


----------



## jim777 (Nov 20, 2008)

Some coupons and the like:

http://tgiblackfriday.com/

http://slickdeals.net/

jim


----------



## Kreth (Nov 20, 2008)

crushing said:


> Same as last year, if you do hear of such a Black Friday promotion, please PM me. Thanks (again)!


Scroll up. I got dibs on the secret stripper shopper gig...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2008)

Drac said:


> And my wife thought that I was the only one like that...I am vindicated...Thanks...


 

I have problems with the crowds and lack of politeness. 

Although this year I am thinking of going to a place for a flat scren monitor. I just have not found which one yet.


Thanks


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I have problems with the crowds and lack of politeness.


 
Yes, along with those that allow their kids to run wild while they shop...


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2008)

Drac said:


> Yes, along with those that allow their kids to run wild while they shop...



Something about 5 or 6 in the morning makes the crowds (and the kids, if they are there...) a bit more mellow 

I dunno if I will go this year.  I'll be at my mom's so if she wants to go, I'll go with her.  

Unfortunately I bought my holiday air travel in August when fuel was a lot higher than it is now, so my Thanksgiving and Christmas travel ended up costing me double what it did last year.  That didn't leave me with a lot of room for gifts    So...I'm their present this year!  LOL!



Drac....what are you doing with that wrapping paper??????  :lol2:


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> So...I'm their present this year! LOL!
> Drac....what are you doing with that wrapping paper?????? :lol2:


 
Now *WHERE* should I put this bow..:lol2:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I have problems with the crowds and lack of politeness.
> 
> Although this year I am thinking of going to a place for a flat scren monitor. I just have not found which one yet.
> 
> ...



I have problems with the lack of general politeness and the "me first" mentality most people today seem to have too.  But I put it aside when necessary and on Black Friday, it's sometimes necessary ... "When in Rome..." is a lame excuse, I know, but when you say it? And then see the reaction? It _sure feels gooood_. :EG:

If you see a nationally advertised deal on flat screen monitors, please let me know - I need a couple.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't shop sales. If i need something and it is on sale great. I actually save money this way because I'm not buying a bunch of stuff i don't need 

I hate black Friday. If I do get something it is ordered online. Grumpy people shopping, crazy traffic on bad roads as it is.... NO THANK YOU.


----------



## crushing (Nov 24, 2008)

This year's Black Friday plan is to take the family to Ford Field in Detroit and watch some my local high school football team play for the state championship.

Go Montague Wildcats!!!!!

It will be cool to finally see some good football played at Ford Field this year.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 24, 2008)

crushing said:


> This year's Black Friday plan is to take the family to Ford Field in Detroit and watch some my local high school football team play for the state championship.
> 
> Go Montague Wildcats!!!!!
> 
> It will be cool to finally see some good football played at Ford Field this year.



LOL... your right. Maybe Barry Sanders cursed Detriot for not giving him the extension he wanted.

Of course Matt Millen is an idiot (keep in mind I'm a 49ers fan and they are who he played for and i still think he is an idiot)

Your day sounds like a much better way to spend Black Friday


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 24, 2008)

This will be my first Black Friday spent getting up early and shopping ........ For the last 15 years I've spent Black Friday getting up early and working retail!!  

I actually enjoy the crowds.  And the early Christmas decorations.  And the noise.  And the canned Muzack coming over the PA system.  Hoping to find some really good 4th gen mp3/mp4 players on sale, and maybe a new gaming computer.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 24, 2008)

I too used to work retail. Through the years people just go even more rude and impatient. Something I just can't handle anymore.... hence why i'm no longer in retail.


----------



## BanannaSmoothie (Nov 24, 2008)

i was an assistant manager at walgreens the year ps3 came out and xbox was the rage.  here is my black friday experience from that day.

"what the f--- do you mean you dont have ps3 OR xbox?!?!?!"
"sir, this is walgreens, there is a walmart, best buy, and circut city a mile down the road"
"oh bull sh--, those guys are out of them.  i know you have them"
"sir, this is walgreens, we carry vitamins, make up, junk food, and tampons.  if you need tampons we have a great deal on them today"
"f--- you, i'm calling your district manager"
"thank you, have a great chanukkah"
"f--- you jew, i celebrate christmas"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 24, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I have problems with the lack of general politeness and the "me first" mentality most people today seem to have too. But I put it aside when necessary and on Black Friday, it's sometimes necessary ... "When in Rome..." is a lame excuse, I know, but when you say it? And then see the reaction? It _sure feels gooood_. :EG:
> 
> If you see a nationally advertised deal on flat screen monitors, please let me know - I need a couple.


 

So on the way home today I try to stop and get gas. I pull in and wait for someone to get done and leave. Well while I am waiting I move so other vehicles can get by easier. Well this puts my into a spot where I now ahve to back up to get the spot I was waiting for. So this other guy then jumps in and grabs it. So, I sao ok no big deal the other one is leaving. Nope she locks her vehicle and walks inside to do some shopping. Could have moved her vehicle. But NOOO!

So, I try to go around now and get another open one. Three other people dive for it. I had the truck in 4x4 and jsut floored it chirped the tires then slammed on brakes and slide. Then I reversed with lots of throttle and then lots of brake. Got my spot, and then got out just talking to myself about how no one is ****ing polite anymore. How everyone is out for themselves. So **** everyone. Of course I am looking at everyone who was shocked at my attitude until they heard what I was saying. Some people just left. Others put their head down in shame. I continued to just verbalize my disgust with everyone until the place was pretty much empty when I left. 

I know not the best behaviour. But bad behaviour, sometimes requires a mirror or mirror like action and a hit on the head (* figuratively *) so they know that this is them being rude, but now I am doing it back. 

I muttered have a nice ****ing day in there all the time as well.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2008)

My brother and I use to wait until Christmas Eve to do our shopping...Out the door by 7 and done by 10...Then to the bar for morning cocktails while the packages were being wrapped...Ahhhhhh the good, old, simple days..


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Its called black friday because companies generally used to get in "the black" during the month of November. The 4th quarter is where most of the retailers money comes in. So naturally they had to commercialize it to reep even more profits.

Have i mentioned i hate black friday....


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2008)

BlueDragon1981 said:


> Its called black friday because companies generally used to get in "the black" during the month of November. The 4th quarter is where most of the retailers money comes in. So naturally they had to commercialize it to reap even more profits.....


 
I was wondering where that name came from



BlueDragon1981 said:


> Have i mentioned i hate black friday....


 
Really????


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2008)

BlueDragon1981 said:


> Its called black friday because companies generally used to get in "the black" during the month of November. The 4th quarter is where most of the retailers money comes in. So naturally they had to commercialize it to reep even more profits.
> 
> Have i mentioned i hate black friday....


 
Welcome to the club


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome to the club


 
I remember working one Black Friday when Tower City Center was brand new and folks were waxing nostalgic by taking the train in...Many were crushed by the fact that train drivers no longer carried money changers, and had not since sometime in the early 70's...


----------



## grydth (Nov 25, 2008)

I would rather be with the British Army on the first day of the Somme (1916) than go to a mall on Black Friday..... and, yes, I do know how awful the battle was.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

1 day to go..As for myself I am meeting with a group of local police instructors for lunch at a resturant that is NO WHERE near a shopping mall..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2008)

Drac said:


> 1 day to go..As for myself I am meeting with a group of local police instructors for lunch at a resturant that is NO WHERE near a shopping mall..


 
Sounds like a great plan


----------



## Lynne (Nov 26, 2008)

My husband, daughter, dog, and myself will cozy up on the couch and watch the Outer Limits DVD's I bought hubby for his birthday.  We have some Jason Statham movies we haven't watched yet, too.

Yep, leftover turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, baked onions, broccoli, pumpkin pie, and TV.

I'll be hanged if I'm going to get caught up in the craziness.  On the otherhand, my daughter is learning how to drive.  She could pick up some great defensive driving skills at our local Wal-Mart...or literally crash.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

Lynne said:


> On the otherhand, my daughter is learning how to drive. She could pick up some great defensive driving skills at our local Wal-Mart...or literally crash.


 
Yep, and depending on who she encounters inside some great defensive tactics skills..


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> Yep, and depending on who she encounters inside some great defensive tactics skills..


 So true.  People are so darn rude at Wal-Mart.  I have been so tempted to sidekick a grocery cart out of the way more than once (ok, every time I go in there).  I have to remember that good martial artists don't start fights.

Master Trudgill gave a clinic at our school about two years ago.  He flew from Wales and his clothing got lost.  He asked my daughter if he should go to Wal-Mart to buy new clothes.  Her reply was, "You can but you will see Americans at their worst."


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont like malls on a good day, let alone on black Friday. Just getting into and out of parking lots will be bad.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynne said:


> So true. People are so darn rude at Wal-Mart. I have been so tempted to sidekick a grocery cart out of the way more than once (ok, every time I go in there). I have to remember that good martial artists don't start fights.
> 
> Master Trudgill gave a clinic at our school about two years ago. He flew from Wales and his clothing got lost. He asked my daughter if he should go to Wal-Mart to buy new clothes. Her reply was, "You can but you will see Americans at their worst."


 

Walmart American store Billshit that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2008)

Well its finally arrived, *BLACK FRIDAY*... My wife left at about 4:30AM according to my best guess..She ventured out yesterday morning very early and wound up having to file a complaint with a local " big box" store along with about 1/2 dozen others..Seems that the store only had one of the featured items they advertized..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

Drac said:


> Well its finally arrived, *BLACK FRIDAY*... My wife left at about 4:30AM according to my best guess..She ventured out yesterday morning very early and wound up having to file a complaint with a local " big box" store along with about 1/2 dozen others..Seems that the store only had one of the featured items they advertized..


 
That ddoes not surprize me at all, I  wish her great success in her endevour today.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 28, 2008)

Today I have to go shopping to get Toilet paper. The greatest bargain of all is the one you actually need.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 28, 2008)

In Spring Valley, NY, the Wal-Mart opened at 5:00 am.  A 34-year old clerk was trampled to death.  A pregnant woman was knocked down and miscarried.  Three others were hurt as well.

I told you New Yorkers, overall, were rude.  It's me, me, me.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 28, 2008)

Lynne said:


> In Spring Valley, NY, the Wal-Mart opened at 5:00 am.  A 34-year old clerk was trampled to death.  A pregnant woman was knocked down and miscarried.  Three others were hurt as well.
> 
> I told you New Yorkers, overall, were rude.  It's me, me, me.



Thats insane...well I ventured out at an early 10 am to the local best buy store in search of a hard to find Nintendo Wii for the kids.  Thank god I got there early because they only had about 50 left...haha


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 28, 2008)

UPDATE: 

1.  I just read the pregnant lady and her baby are fine (as of 12:30 EST).

2.  One clerk and three other people were knocked down.  The clerk then had a heart attack.  The store was immediately closed to allow emergency personel in and out.  Shoppers already inside were allowed to complete their shopping before being escorted out of the store.

Yes, it's bad, but not as bad as first reports indicated.  My prayers are with the clerk and his family members.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 28, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 1. I just read the pregnant lady and her baby are fine (as of 12:30 EST).
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the updates with the real facts.  I'm so glad the pregnant woman and her baby are doing fine.

My prayers are with all as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, we were disappointed this year.  I got up at 1:40 am to stand in line at Kohl's in Portland starting at about 3 am.

In every store I hit, many of their advertised door-buster specials (the Wii Guitar Hero III included) were limited to less than 20 and in some cases less than 10 in quantity.  Kohl's handed out a ticket for each of their extremely limited items to the first six people in line who came for that specific item (that was a digital cam corder) and handed out numbers for the jewelry department.

I had to spend way more than I intended on the Guitar Hero for Wii and only a little more for better items than were advertised for the specific items I went for.

But this year there were shoppers who rushed the door despite the VERY CLEAR LINE of people who arrived WAY before they did.  To me ... on an average day if someone wants to be rude to me and cut me off or weasle their way into line ahead of me ... whatever. I don't care.  But when I get up at 1:40 in the FREAKIN' MORNING to PUT MY *** IN LINE when it's COLD AND WET OUTSIDE ... well ... people who are used to standing in line for just about everything can just do it here tpo.  That's all I'm sayin'.

I didn't hear of people getting injured here but saw a few ambulances and fire trucks headed out.

The deals this year were on some of the same merchandise as last year or not as good quality.  So I'm glad I didn't have a lot of money to spend.  The rest of the items I'm going to purchase are available at a low-cost daily.

I hope everyone here who went returns safely and sanely.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

This is why so many do not even go out like me, merchandise is limited and people are so rude. I am glad I stayed hame and watched re-runs.


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2008)

My wife got home with no reported incidents and a lot of merchandise..


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought it was shameful on how people stormed the Walmart and ended up killing an employee. And that a pregnant woman got hurt. Glad to hear she's okay. 
Crazy that people get up at late hours to catch a sale early in the morning. 
Dunno what to think about that one.


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2008)

My wife and I ventured to WalMart about 830am.  It was still packed.  Got alot of stuff and then headed out to Kohls.  It was just as packed as WM.  I waited outside.  She stood in line for a little over 20min at the checkout.  

As far as the other incident goes that happened at Walmart....what the hell is wrong with those people????  I'm sorry, but NO sale items are worth someone getting injured or killed.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 28, 2008)

I refuse to participate in the annual madness of Black Friday any longer. Not even to buy toilet paper

Really, I do not understand how stores can get away with having only 20 items of an advertised special? Aren't laws against "bait and switch" tactics like that going to bite them back?

Also I don't understand what is worth getting up at O'dark thirty in the morning to stand in line for. You end up wasting several hours of your day to save, what, 50 dollars? A hundred? And what about those people who waited in line since before Thanksgiving...that's literally days worth. What a waste of precious time. It would be more worthwhile (and enjoyable)IMO to spend those 2 or 3 days working to earn a little spending money for the holiday shopping spree later. They'd come out ahead financially.

Finally, I can't wrap my head around why there aren't a helluva lot more riots and injuries every year when stores have only a few of the advertised sale items in stock and the furious customers who spent hours waiting outside are told "tough luck". What the heck are the managers thinking???


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's gotten so bad that someone has died - a staffer at Wal-Mart was trampled to death while attempting to open the doors.



> A Wal-Mart employee in suburban New York died after he was trampled by a crush of shoppers who tore down the front doors and thronged into the store early Friday morning, turning the annual rite of post-Thanksgiving bargain hunting into a Hobbesian frenzy.
> At 4:55 a.m., just five minutes before the doors were set to open, a crowd of 2,000 anxious shoppers started pushing, shoving and piling against the locked sliding glass doors of the Wal-Mart in Valley Stream, N.Y., Nassau County police said. The shoppers broke the doors off their hinges and surged in, toppling a 34-year-old temporary employee, Jdimypai Damour of Jamaica, Queens, who had been waiting with other workers in the store&#8217;s entryway.
> People did not stop to help the employee as he lay on the ground, and they pushed against other Wal-Mart workers who were trying to aid Mr. Damour. The crowd kept running into the store even after the police arrived, jostling and pushing officers who were trying to perform CPR, the police said.
> ...
> ...



The incident was reported by the New York Times.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2008)

Incredible. But, a crowd is unpredictable. At 2000 people, the ones in the rear have no idea what's happening in the front.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 29, 2008)

I've come to hate holiday shopping over the years. Yesterday was the first time I ventured out on Black Friday. Actually, it wasn't bad. I left the house at 9:30am, went to Kohls first. Got some fantastic bargains, but the line! OMG. The line! Wrapped half way around the store on both sides. I stood in line for about a 25min. I thought, oh great, what have I gotten myself into? 

Next was Target. The sales...not so great, but the store was empty. I cruised around it like it was a Tuesday afternoon in June and walked right up to an empty checkout register. 

Then to Meijer, same situation as Target, and that was enough shopping for me for one day. 

However, I only have one big ticket item on my list this year, which I did not look for yesterday. I'll head over to Best Buy sometime before Christmas. I suppose if you're looking for deals on big ticket items there will be craziness at the store offering them. I did avoid Walmart like the plague.


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2008)

Well another* Black Friday* has come and gone..This was possibly one of the worse ones in *my* memory, what with the incidents that occured at that Wal-Mart.. I am always amazed at the actions of people who one minute will be saying Merry Christmas, and the next acting like total unthinking animals..


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Incredible. But, a crowd is unpredictable. At 2000 people, the ones in the rear have no idea what's happening in the front.


 
That's why God invented megaphones! And cattle races.
Seriously if people are going to behave like cattle..


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> That's why God invented megaphones! And cattle races.
> Seriously if people are going to behave like cattle..


 
Don't forget the cattle prods...


----------



## Drac (Nov 16, 2009)

Well another *Black Friday* approaches..I have been real lucky as I was usually assigned to dispatch during my law enforcement days and was out on injury for 2 of them..SO is anyone here venturing out on that day????


----------



## Carol (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe.  I'll be down visiting my mom and she sometimes gets a kick out of going out in the morning.


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2009)

The TV ads are getting more intense..Black Friday approaches...In looking back to the beginning of this thread I cannot believe how many of the early posters have closed their accounts...Kinda sad...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 21, 2009)

Another Black Friday quickly approaching. There are 2 big ticket items on my list this year. I've seen killer deals for one of them. So, I'll have to go get the one while I can get the sale, but that's all I'm gonna do on Black Friday. The rest can wait.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm doing whatever my wife tells me I'm doing on that day.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 21, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> I'm doing whatever my wife tells me I'm doing on that day.


LOL! You are a very smart man.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 21, 2009)

Dirty Secrets of Black Friday 'Doorbusters'


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2009)

I avoid Black Friday.  The "Sales" are scams, the crowds nuts, and I'm usually too loaded with Turkey to move.


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I avoid Black Friday. The "Sales" are scams, the crowds nuts, and I'm usually too loaded with Turkey to move.


 
I am not allowed to accompany my wife if if I wanted to..I have a lack of patience with organized stupidity and rudeness..


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 21, 2009)

Drac said:


> I am not allowed to accompany my wife if if I wanted to..I have a lack of patience with organized stupidity and rudeness..


Yes, combine this with a knowledge of martial arts and I'll make it to the head of the line yet!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going again.  While the doorbuster deals are pretty much dead in the water and there's not really anything I need THAT badly, there were alternate items on sale for things I wanted that were still great deals and items I hadn't put on my list that turned out to be the best gifts for those I bought them for.

Where I'm going:  Target


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I'm going again.  While the doorbuster deals are pretty much dead in the water and there's not really anything I need THAT badly, there were alternate items on sale for things I wanted that were still great deals and items I hadn't put on my list that turned out to be the best gifts for those I bought them for.
> 
> Where I'm going:  Target



I'm guessing we will too.   I don't see mom or myself camping out at 4am waiting for the doors to open, but we'll probably hit up Target or Staples around 7.  The crush is gone by then.


----------



## crushing (Nov 21, 2009)

Black Friday I won't be shopping, but will be going to Ford Field to see my local high school football team play in the state championship game and my kids march in the band at half-time.  Go Cats!


----------



## Flea (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never liked shopping, so I've gotten very efficient at it to minimize time and effort.  I even cook ahead and freeze so I can minimize grocery runs during The Season.  And I don't observe Christmas anyway so the whole thing is, happily, a moot point for me.

As for 2009, I have to start my drive back across the country early Friday morning.  The only really urban/shopping area I expect to pass will be Portland with smooth sailing after that.  Should be interesting all the same.  Wish me luck ...


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife just informed me that she is indeed veturing out on that day..She will be leaving at approx 4 AM and expects to be back home in bed by about 9 AM..


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2009)

Drac said:


> ...I have a lack of patience with organized stupidity and rudeness..



Pretty much sums it up for me. 

We don't have Black Friday per se in Canada, as our Thanksgiving is back in October; however, the shopping crunch has begun in earnest. I avoid the malls, unless I know exactly the item I want and the store to buy it from, having already researched both on the Internet. The lion's share of my shopping for the last few years has been online. My wife and I reach a stage each Christmas season where we mutually cry uncle and declare ourselves done.

I'll brave the crowds for_ Boxing Day_, but really just for the fun  of looking around. If there's something I want, I'll buy it, but I can live without it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG!!!! They just delivered the paper with all the ads for Friday..Its a good thing the guy uses a car and its not delivered by a paperboy as it the old days..The kid would have had a hernia...


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2009)

Happy Black Friday everyone...Starting to snow here..Wife left at about 4:30 am according to her note...Better her than I....


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the misfortune to live within two blocks of a popular shopping mall. On some Black Fridays, the car lines are backed up so far that they block off the entrance to my street for hours. During these times I just pray that nobody has a genuine emergency and needs to get out in a hurry.

How did the holidays get so far out of control?


----------



## Carol (Nov 27, 2009)

Holidays?

I think the majority of shoppers are out buying things for themselves.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Nov 27, 2009)

I went out many years ago for a friggin Yellow Power Ranger, I still wake up in cold sweats form that experience and vow to never do it again.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2009)

TKDHomeSchooler said:


> I went out many years ago for a friggin Yellow Power Ranger, I still wake up in cold sweats form that experience and vow to never do it again.




LOL! Remnds of "Jingle All the Way".


----------



## kungfu penguin (Nov 27, 2009)

the thing aout black friday that chaps my hide is where is the "xmas" spirit? if you are willing to knock down trample or injure someone to get a stupid x box ,playstation, or whatever. Then there is something wrong! there has been one person killed by trampoling people in my town a person [who worked at walmart] was put in the hospital and one time in my town the police had to be called to calm down the riot. if you need a sale that badly maybe you need to focus on what your family *NEEDs* and *not what they WANT*!


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2010)

Its time to blow the dust of this thread, it was started in 2005. So does anyone have any plans for venturing out in the we hours of the morning? All you lurkers here is a nice safe thread to respond to. We would like to read what you have to say. What the Big Ticket item this year?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2010)

God no Drac staying away from all sales and not buying into Christmas


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2010)

We need new bedding and kitchen linens. Those are the only things we're really looking for that day.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2011)

The merchants here are starting to gear up for Black Friday. I actually saw signs in stores on Halloween announcing their hours. So as Cyrozombie said when he started this thread back in 2005: Is anyone venturing on Black Friday? Again I will invite the lurkers to post here. Its a nice safe thead so start on..


----------



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

Hells no, no black friday for me. 

It's cheaper to buy retail than to bail me out of jail....


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes! I am headed out this year once again. The youngest is now a teen and needs/wants higher ticket items, I need a new dishwasher, and with my daughter moved out, they need some items I can usually find well-priced at Kohl's.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm all done already.  Amazon, I love you, now give me my affiliate bonus.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Nov 6, 2011)

So Walmart had a pre-Black Friday event on yesterday - Saturday the 5th - and others retailers are pushing a "Black November" sales concept.

Is the cynical old fart in me beginning to think in a couple of years the retailers will have pushed Black Friday deals back to the first Friday after September's Labor Day - and therefore everyone will be able to sleep in with Turkey & Carbohydrate hangovers on Thanksgiving Friday as the Pilgrims and nature had intended?


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2011)

No Black Friday for me either. My wife will prolly venture out as she as done for the past years. I am not invited as my patience with stupid people was never long and it seems to have shortened..


----------



## granfire (Nov 6, 2011)

Thankfully a lot of store honor their Black Friday deals online as well.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2011)

Well tomorow is Black Friday..If you are venturing out I hope you have a safe and productive day.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2011)

My oldest son has some money he needs to spend down (social security back pay), and he is consistently cooped up in a house with little activity and few opportunities to get out. So I took his checkbook and got him a 32" flat screen for $250, an LG DVD/Blu-Ray player for $50 and movie tickets for $7.75 ea.

*sigh*


----------

